
Winning the H-1B Visa Lottery Boosts the Fortunes of Startups - Bostonian
https://www.nber.org/digest/jan20/w26392.shtml
======
Bostonian
The paper is at
[https://marriottschool.byu.edu/upload/event/event_643/_doc/D...](https://marriottschool.byu.edu/upload/event/event_643/_doc/DHW_2019-08-28.pdf)
.

------
funviolence
I want to hire someone that needs sponsorship and will consult an attorney. If
anyone has tips to increase my chances I'd love to hear it.

